# Just be honest!



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Seriously.... how many guys out there say they don't like a certain store.... and when your woman asks why... you just say... "I dunno I just don't..." but really mean... "because you spend dang near the whole day in that store!"... or.... "I'm afraid your gonna go in empty handed and come out with the entire store!".....

Well? How many of you men out there are secretly thinking this... and how many actuallly admit to it? 







Btw... it took a lot of pressing but I finally got gate to admit it lol.... and yes we ended up laughing about it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## endlessgrief (Feb 19, 2012)

What's going on Gaia? What store are you talking about? As a shopping addict, I am just curious. I can spend hours and hours in the nail polish isle of the local drugstore and when I get home I get a smart alec comment like "did you go to Switzerland for that chocolate you went there to buy?" When in fact that was my original reason for going, but I forgot the chocolate but have lots of pretty new nail polish 

So what? Mind your own business!


----------



## endlessgrief (Feb 19, 2012)

I lied. I NEVER FORGET THE CHOCOLATE!!!!!!


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Lmao... well its pretty much any store.... but my fav is the dollar tree. I just bought 30 dollars worth of decorations and preschool stuff for the kids. And everytime we go to the dollar tree.. gate just groans and mutters about hating that store lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## endlessgrief (Feb 19, 2012)

Gaia, you KNOW I love you right? But I hate that store! :rofl:


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Lmao I love it! So many pretty and neat things... all for a dollar!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## endlessgrief (Feb 19, 2012)

I gafawed out loud when I read ALL FOR A DOLLAR!!! You are so cute, I could squeeze you Gaia!


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Lmao its funny... cause I'm all happy with that cheap stuff but gate isn't happy unless he can get something really fricken expensive! He keeps bringing up how he used to have leather this or pure cherry wood that.... gets kind of annoying at times lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## endlessgrief (Feb 19, 2012)

Oh yeah, I get that. If it's "expensive" it is more important. Some of that "expensive" stuff is just dollar store crap with the prices hiked up so the people who shop at Nordstroms can be content their stuff is better than yours. 

Your husband should be kissing your feet because you don't have a shopping problem at Nordstroms! I used to! Seriously, I really did. Not good.


----------



## CorkonAFork (Aug 12, 2012)

I don't want to sound too biased but I will imagine most guys are like myself. When it comes to shopping, there is no foreplay. We go in, get what we need, and get out. The faster, the better. 

Also when our spouses say they are finally done shopping, they really aren't....and you're there even longer


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Lmao I think his goal is to turn me into a snob sometimes..... because when I talk about a certain place.. he will be like... "oh that's nothing... wait till I take you too...." and he lists some place I never heard of... lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Yeah... that's about right cork.... lmao
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hopefull363 (Feb 13, 2012)

endlessgrief said:


> I lied. I NEVER FORGET THE CHOCOLATE!!!!!!


I was going to say whoa wait a second. I like nail polish but forgetting the chocolate, No Way!


----------



## endlessgrief (Feb 19, 2012)

Hopefull363 said:


> I was going to say whoa wait a second. I like nail polish but forgetting the chocolate, No Way!


I know! :rofl: That just goes against nature!


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

Joe despises Wal-Mart big time. I swear I am there like 3 times a week.


----------



## Needpeace (May 24, 2012)

We don't have a problem with this....cos we both hate shopping! When it comes to shopping we are both donned in black, armed with our list & pen, have the mission impossible music playing in our heads, as we flip, twist & turn, being extremely careful not to be recognised causing delays, get in & get out as quick as possible, mission accomplished

But we both love second hand stores and being crazy mad renovators the hardware store is our equivalent to the toy store!

The kids hate the hardware store!


----------

